# Why can't I see spoilers?



## Enchantress (Jul 9, 2004)

I've noticed that in certain threads some of the messages won't show up.  They're just blacked out.  I think that their spoilers, but I don't want this to show up.  It didn't used to, how do I fix it so that I don't see blacked out replies?


----------



## bodhi (Jul 9, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I've noticed that in certain threads some of the messages won't show up.  They're just blacked out.  I think that their spoilers, but I don't want this to show up.  It didn't used to, how do I fix it so that I don't see blacked out replies?




Click and drag to highlight the text of the spoiler. So click here 



Spoiler



(see the hidden text)


 and drag to here. At least, that works with contrasting colors set in your browser.


----------



## bodhi (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, whoops. I think I failed my Reading Comprehension roll. Ignore my non-answer.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 9, 2004)

bodhi said:
			
		

> Click and drag to highlight the text of the spoiler. So click here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, that worked, but why is it there in the first place?


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 9, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Ok, that worked, but why is it there in the first place?



That would be the "



Spoiler



" tag.  As far as I know, if someone puts that in their post, there is no way to disable that on your end.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 9, 2004)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> That would be the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Someone puts that in their post?  how would they do that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Someone puts that in their post?  how would they do that?





Just like a quote... but type spoiler instead.  You can also use the hide text button.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 9, 2004)

The spoiler tag has been around for a while - over a year, I think. It's meant to hide spoilers - that is, information about books/movies/adventures/whatever so people who wish to remain in the dark about plot points can do so. As an example, here's a spoiler for The Empire Strikes Back: 



Spoiler



Darth Vader is Luke's father.



That particular one is old news, since it's from a 20-year old movie, but you can see how someone would be upset if ESB had been a new movie and someone just plastered that all over the boards before you had seen it, right?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 12, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> As an example, here's a spoiler for The Empire Strikes Back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darth Vader is Lukes father?!      I feel so betrayed!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Darth Vader is Lukes father?!      I feel so betrayed!



What!?!?!?  How?  I've only seen episode 4...  I feel so robbed now...


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What!?!?!?  How?  I've only seen episode 4...  I feel so robbed now...




You are joking right?  If not, I feel REALLY bad.......REALLY REALLY bad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> You are joking right?  If not, I feel REALLY bad.......REALLY REALLY bad.



I'm joking.   I'm far to old not to have seen the movies oh a few hundred times...   

I have my DVD set preordered also!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm joking.   I'm far to old not to have seen the movies oh a few hundred times...
> 
> I have my DVD set preordered also!




Oh, good!  You really scared me!  I mean, you are the one who hasn't seen the lotr movies yet, so I wasn't quite sure what to think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Oh, good!  You really scared me!



Good! 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> I mean, you are the one who hasn't seen the lotr movies yet, so I wasn't quite sure what to think.



Yes, I am, but that's only cause I have a firm belief in reading the books first and my inability to make it though a Tolkien novel.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good!
> 
> 
> Yes, I am, but that's only cause I have a firm belief in reading the books first and my inability to make it though a Tolkien novel.




I used to believe that, but then too many movies I wanted to see came out and I only do it half the time now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I used to believe that, but then too many movies I wanted to see came out and I only do it half the time now.



Well not to movies I want to see are based upon books it seems...  That or I simply read to much.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> You are joking right? If not, I feel REALLY bad.......REALLY REALLY bad.



Which illustrates Brother Shatterstone's unspoken point. That's exactly why people use the spoiler tags, so that people who don't want a movie or book spoiled for them can avoid reading those bits (just like Staffan said).


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

I want to try.  So I should press hide text, right? 



Spoiler



Like this?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey, cool.  I did it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Which illustrates Brother Shatterstone's unspoken point.




I had a point...?    



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Hey, cool. I did it!




and we're all proud of you...

_Reaches over and messes up her hair._


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I had a point...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at me, I'm conquering spoilers and avatars..... I'm growing up so fast!  

.....You had a point?   lol!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Look at me, I'm conquering spoilers and avatars..... I'm growing up so fast!




I know... _Starts to cry_ before to long I'll have to release you into the wild. 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> .....You had a point?   lol!



I hope not... I really try not too.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know... _Starts to cry_ before to long I'll have to release you into the wild.




Hello loin cloths and banana leaves!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Hello loin cloths and banana leaves!



I think not young lady!  "Go inside and put some real cloth on now!”


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think not young lady!  "Go inside and put some real cloth on now!”




.....*sniff*  But the monkey said I looked pretty......


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> .....*sniff*  But the monkey said I looked pretty......



That is the way of monkeys. Beware them.


----------

